# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Tiny fine particles floating in tank. How should I tackle them?

## rhexis07

Hi all. I just began my setting up my tank after 1 year where my previous one didn't do too well.

This time I'm trying to be a lot more patient, and am trying to read up as much as I can before I start putting the fishes in my tank.

I have been cycling my tank for the past 2 weeks but it doesn't seem to be cycling well. I change my water every 3 days, about 50% change.

My tank has a bonsai (that has been growing those new wood bacteria) and I have been cleaning them off diligently. It's a lot lesser now but I think I still need about 2 more times of cleaning at least.

Everytime I clean my tank my tank's water stays crystal clear for a day, then very very fine particles start floating inside the tank and on top of it. I read that it is due to lack of good bacteria, but how can I introduce such things naturally? It's like specks of dust. It's not visible through a picture but if you observe the tank you'll just see lots of fine particles just floating inside. Making the 

I believe my filter isn't the best as well, as the top of my tank often gets clouded with a thin layer of something, as well as those white particles. I bought a cover to cover my tank partially when I sleep and when I'm out to minimize dust from collecting on the surface.

What else can I do? How should I tackle these white particles floating in the tank issue? I'm hoping to get some fishes by the 3rd week. Thank you!

Additional Info:

Size: 25x25x25
Base: Soil
Plants: Bonsai with spiky moss tied
Decor: Couple of rocks
Filter: Hangon filter with sponge only (not those cartridge sponge, just normal sponge) 

I purchased the tank from green chapter. They mentioned that I didn't need to wash the soil. When doing water change I have not specifically disturbed the soil to do my water change. Should I try to do more cleaning deeper in the tank?

----------


## Dazdaniel

Getting a skimmer might help on the surface particles 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## rhexis07

Thanks for the suggestion. I did look it up. Thinking of getting a filter that would fit that. 

The surface one I am probably not too concern as I can clean them up easily. It's the ones that are floating in the tank that I'm worried about.

----------


## Dazdaniel

Might be the sand /soil that comes with it pretty common

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dazdaniel

Get some bio media for your filter also it does help to cycle your tank faster.. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## rhexis07

Hi Daz,

Thanks again for your suggestion. I'll purchase a better filter over the weekend. I noticed that those floating particles doesn't really get sucked into the filter. It just circulates the tank. maybe my filter is just not strong and good enough. I bought a cheap one. Thought it was cartridge sponge but it was just 2 normal sponge. felt so cheated.

----------


## madhav96001

Your tank size makes it difficult to suggest any solution. Too small to keep anything in.

In my 3ft tank, 
If I feel the water not crystal clear, I just dump an internal filter rated for 2ft tank stuffed with filter wool, I will remove it as soon as all the suspended particles are sucked in. Usually in few hrs, 



Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## happydanio123

> Hi Daz,
> 
> Thanks again for your suggestion. I'll purchase a better filter over the weekend. I noticed that those floating particles doesn't really get sucked into the filter. It just circulates the tank. maybe my filter is just not strong and good enough. I bought a cheap one. Thought it was cartridge sponge but it was just 2 normal sponge. felt so cheated.


Hi there. It really isn't your filters fault. These are what we call "dust" which is really harmless apart from making your tank look misty. You can try white foam which helps trap this dust but in my honest opinion do bi weekly water changes and let the dust either settle or get removed naturally.
Not much to worry about.

Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madhav96001

> Hi Daz,
> 
> Thanks again for your suggestion. I'll purchase a better filter over the weekend. I noticed that those floating particles doesn't really get sucked into the filter. It just circulates the tank. maybe my filter is just not strong and good enough. I bought a cheap one. Thought it was cartridge sponge but it was just 2 normal sponge. felt so cheated.


Is it possible to change one of those normal sponges to same size filter wool, the one closer to the outlet.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

My guess your Hangon filter water out hitting the soil below and disturb it.

----------


## rhexis07

> My guess your Hangon filter water out hitting the soil below and disturb it.


Hi,

My water is above my filter water outlet. If my water filter is below I would be seeing the water hit the soil as the soil would be moving but above it it is okay. But that may also be the case cause I on my filter to max.

However, the strangest thing is that if I observe the filter intake, I do not see these "dust" particles getting absorbed into it.




> Is it possible to change one of those normal sponges to same size filter wool, the one closer to the outlet.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


Noted. I will try this. Currently my water filter uses these 2 useless sponge... The packaging said it was a sponge cartridge but when I opened it it wasn't.






> Hi there. It really isn't your filters fault. These are what we call "dust" which is really harmless apart from making your tank look misty. You can try white foam which helps trap this dust but in my honest opinion do bi weekly water changes and let the dust either settle or get removed naturally.
> Not much to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk


Okay. I will try. It's been 2 weeks. Should I do 80% water change?

----------


## gimhchng

I think just try to add some white filter wool, even the filter not strong enough, it will clear up over time...probably just monitor for awhile more before change out the filter...

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dazdaniel

I am also using similar for my nano tank 30x25x25...i added quite a number of bio media like biorings/ volcano rocks / I don't seems to have that issue 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

add those white sponge instead, your yellow and black sponge pore is so big, wont be able to trap the small particle

----------


## rhexis07

> I am also using similar for my nano tank 30x25x25...i added quite a number of bio media like biorings/ volcano rocks / I don't seems to have that issue 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





> add those white sponge instead, your yellow and black sponge pore is so big, wont be able to trap the small particle





> I think just try to add some white filter wool, even the filter not strong enough, it will clear up over time...probably just monitor for awhile more before change out the filter...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk



Okok I will change to those white wool sponge this weekend and try again. Thanks for the suggestion.

As for water change, do I still do once every 3 days and 50-70%?

----------


## Dazdaniel

U have ammonia tester ? Or no2 tester ?

For my case using gex soil my tank was cycle in 2 weeks or less. I change only 50% during the 2 weeks every 3 days after that everything is fine

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## rhexis07

> U have ammonia tester ? Or no2 tester ?
> 
> For my case using gex soil my tank was cycle in 2 weeks or less. I change only 50% during the 2 weeks every 3 days after that everything is fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Daz. No, I have not gotten any tester. But if things don't get better maybe I will get one.  :Smile:

----------


## rhexis07

Thanks for all the suggestion guys. Today I got a new set of filter pad that has the yellow, black and also the wool one. the holes seems smaller so probably can trap stuffs better.

Also bought a bacteria power as recommended by the fish shop person as they said if there are bubbles on top of my tank it's because of bacteria dying (a lot of bubbles over the past few days.

I bought a skimmer, but doesn't fit my filter. So... too bad for that. Maybe if the filterpad still doesn't work I will change my filter to one that suits the filter pad.

Did a 70% water change today. still lots of floating particles.. but will see how things go over the next couple of days. Guess gotta wait for the fishes for another week at least  :Sad:

----------


## rhexis07

Hi All, I think I may have found the main problem, still think it's my filter.

I realize that the water the flows through my filter doesn't all go through the sponge filters. there were spaces at the top which allowed the water to just flow into the tank without going through the filter. I think I'll go purchase a new filter later.

----------


## tetrakid

You may wish to place a layer of aquarium filter wool in addition to the sponges provided. No point in buying a new filter.

----------


## rhexis07

> You may wish to place a layer of aquarium filter wool in addition to the sponges provided. No point in buying a new filter.


Hi Tetrakid,

I have indeed bought a set of filterwool. Now I'm using a layer of activated carbon filter + filter wool in my hang on filter. However, I think the Carbon Filter's opening is too small and doesn't allow water to pass through easily, which causes my filter to overflow.

I bought a GEX Slim Filter SS but realize it doesn't suit my tank so trying to sell it off. Then i bought a OF Surface skimmer. My surface is a lot cleaner. My tank looks cleaner than before after some of these. But the OF surface skimmer is quite big and doesn't look good on my tank.. So maybe after a while I'll try to sell it off once I find a more suitable filter with skimmer.

----------


## rhexis07

Hi all. It seems that these white particles have calmed down a lot this week. After introducing a surface skimmer and changing my filter's sponge, my water has remained pretty clear for the past 3 days. did a 50% water change today and the tank is looking good, though temperature may not be very cool. May be due to the OF Surface skimmer since it's in the tank itself running. Not sure how I can keep my tank any cooler since it's so small. I tried a fan but it just evaporates too fast. But overall tank cleaniness looks much better. thanks for all the suggestions.

Now gotta sell off this GEX filter. don't know spent how much testing the different equipment already./

----------


## happydanio123

> Hi all. It seems that these white particles have calmed down a lot this week. After introducing a surface skimmer and changing my filter's sponge, my water has remained pretty clear for the past 3 days. did a 50% water change today and the tank is looking good, though temperature may not be very cool. May be due to the OF Surface skimmer since it's in the tank itself running. Not sure how I can keep my tank any cooler since it's so small. I tried a fan but it just evaporates too fast. But overall tank cleaniness looks much better. thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> Now gotta sell off this GEX filter. don't know spent how much testing the different equipment already./


There's only 2 options: Use a fan or chiller. 
For fan it is more energy efficient but causes water to evaporate
For chiller it is energy intensive but in fact slows down evaporation of water.

Also depends on your budget at Seaview the cheapest chiller I saw when I went there yesterday was $200++.

Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk

----------


## rhexis07

> There's only 2 options: Use a fan or chiller. 
> For fan it is more energy efficient but causes water to evaporate
> For chiller it is energy intensive but in fact slows down evaporation of water.
> 
> Also depends on your budget at Seaview the cheapest chiller I saw when I went there yesterday was $200++.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk


I actually got a fan to try. but the evaporation was almost 1 inch per day I think! Since mine is only 25x25x25 tank it' s very small.

Chiller... I saw AL-30 looks good. But will need to read up more.. and yah.. budget..  :Sad:

----------

